# Leominster Horse Sales-anyone brought this pony?



## jester_ben (31 August 2010)

Recently, I was on a horse riding holiday for 4 weeks. In that four weeks, I had the most memorable pony that will hopefully live in my memory for a lifetime. Sadly, he went to the sales half way through the holiday to the Leominster Horse Sales.

He is a traditional cob, 5 yo, up to 14.2-15hh. Was at Endon Riding School before he went to the sales. Was named Coco (real name Samson). Has anyone on here brought this pony?


----------



## jester_ben (31 August 2010)




----------



## nativetyponies (31 August 2010)

Which date was the sale that this pony went through?


----------



## jester_ben (31 August 2010)

Friday 20th August


----------



## horsecrazy25 (31 August 2010)

No sorry, but we nearly went along to tack sale!


----------



## nativetyponies (31 August 2010)

not sold....he was lot 42


http://www.brightwells.com/Librarie...sults_2010_August_20.sflb.ashx?download=false


----------



## starbar (31 August 2010)

Hi.  I've seen him advertised on the Dragon Driving website with that very picture.  I remember it because I thought he looked fab.  ALSO, my friend went to Leominster Horse Sales on 20th Aug, and told me about a lovely 5year old skewbald cob (forelock down to his nose) who behaved beautifully and had a riding school background.  The bidding went up to £1700 apparently but the auctioneer didn't sell at that price as he was worth much more.  Unless he was sold outside the ring after the sale, he didn't sell at Leominster that day.  I'm pretty sure it must be the same horse.  Good luck with finding him, he's beautiful


----------



## starbar (31 August 2010)

Yep, still for sale on the Dragon Driving website. If you search for skewbald, and select 14.0 to 14.3 it brings him up.  Looks like he is still for sale, £2850.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (31 August 2010)

the chap who ownes endon riding school is kown as the powder king in the dealing world  .... and/but not for his c***  habit........... he sends a lot to the sales.


----------



## jester_ben (31 August 2010)

Whats the website called? Dragon Driving? Thank you soo much btw :')


----------



## jester_ben (31 August 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			the chap who ownes endon riding school is kown as the powder king in the dealing world  .... and/but not for his c***  habit........... he sends a lot to the sales.
		
Click to expand...

I know he does :/ Thats were I had my holiday and I know both of the owners


----------



## starbar (31 August 2010)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/search.php?k=skewbald&t=all&p=0&h=14&search=Search

should take you straight to the search results.  He is the last one on the page


----------



## jester_ben (31 August 2010)

AHHH!!! Thank you sooo much !!! :'D


----------



## Sparkles (31 August 2010)

Cooooor gorgious!!


----------



## brighteyes (1 September 2010)

You gotta say it, nativeponies is good!


----------



## ISHmad (1 September 2010)

I can't be the only one sitting here hoping there will be photos of a new very handsome coloured HHO Forum horse soon can I?...


----------



## domane (1 September 2010)

I was at Leominster and saw Samson outside beforehand and watched the bidding for him.  He's a gorgeous boy and wasn't fazed at all by the crowds.  He was definitely at the top of my "Ones to take home if I had the money..." list that day!  A couple of people tried him and he was quite happily trotting and cantering up and down on the grass and popping a small jump.  Bidding was very poor on 20th... I think a lot of people were there for a day out rather than serious buying.


----------



## Bix (1 September 2010)

ISHmad said:



			I can't be the only one sitting here hoping there will be photos of a new very handsome coloured HHO Forum horse soon can I?...
		
Click to expand...

Not just you!   The Happy Ending certainly does seem to be lining up nicely doesn't it!

Come on Jester Ben, do tell!


----------



## misterjinglejay (1 September 2010)

Buy him, buy him!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (1 September 2010)

misterjay said:



			Buy him, buy him!
		
Click to expand...

*jumps on bandwagon*

BUY HIM BUY HIM


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

We will see


----------



## Sparkles (1 September 2010)

Buy buy buy buy buy!!!!!

 Show him! Buy buy buy buy 

I'll chip in a fiver!! haha


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Buy buy buy buy buy!!!!!

 Show him! Buy buy buy buy 

I'll chip in a fiver!! haha
		
Click to expand...

Aha! Maybe you can help me just a bit more? I have got the money. HOWEVER we need to do something dangerous...convince the parents :O


----------



## PinkFairy (1 September 2010)

Wow, he's stunning! 

I'm also jumping on the bandwagon... *BUY HIM BUY HIM BUY HIM* 

I really hope you get him JesterBen.


----------



## Sparkles (1 September 2010)

Say he'd be suitable for your parents to ride??


----------



## TallyHo123 (1 September 2010)

Buy him!!!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Say he'd be suitable for your parents to ride?? 

Click to expand...

Thats a shame ones 6ft3 and one has a bad knee :/ 
Oh did I say, I come from a non-horsey family? XD


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

...i believe my mum just said yes. SOMEONE SLAP ME WITH A FISH


----------



## Aces_High (1 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			...i believe my mum just said yes. SOMEONE SLAP ME WITH A FISH
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you!!!!!  Celebration in order!!!  Photo's and updates needed.......


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Aces_High said:



			Lucky you!!!!!  Celebration in order!!!  Photo's and updates needed.......
		
Click to expand...

I think a new heart is in order too O.O updates coming up..


----------



## Aces_High (1 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			I think a new heart is in order too O.O updates coming up..
		
Click to expand...

New heart??  Might be having a dim moment here....!! 

He's a super looking horse and you'll have a huge amount of fun with him.  Have you got to go far to get him etc?  When do you hope to have him home?  Lots of questions  !!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Aces_High said:



			New heart??  Might be having a dim moment here....!! 

He's a super looking horse and you'll have a huge amount of fun with him.  Have you got to go far to get him etc?  When do you hope to have him home?  Lots of questions  !!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, i cant breathe atm  ..updates will come later


----------



## Bix (1 September 2010)

Ooh how exciting!

I do hope the lack of substantial replies is because you're busy on the phone to the seller!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Bix said:



			Ooh how exciting!

I do hope the lack of substantial replies is because you're busy on the phone to the seller! 

Click to expand...

Sort of  Busy on the phone making sure hes the right first horse


----------



## Bowen4Horses (1 September 2010)

yay!


----------



## Flibble (1 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			...i believe my mum just said yes. SOMEONE SLAP ME WITH A FISH
		
Click to expand...

What sort of fish would you prefer to be slapped with the best I can do is a box of 30 Fish Fingers and that would hurt.

Give your mum a hug lovely lady.


----------



## eahotson (1 September 2010)

He looks and sounds a smashing chap and well worth the money I would say.BUY BUY AND pics and updates immediately if not before.


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Flibble said:



			What sort of fish would you prefer to be slapped with the best I can do is a box of 30 Fish Fingers and that would hurt.

Give your mum a hug lovely lady.
		
Click to expand...

Oh darn, I would prefer sardines :/ 

And have done  I dont think she can breathe yet too, opps :S


----------



## Faro (1 September 2010)

Am leaving work shortly and the PC at home is currently dead, so I'll be looking for an update on this when I get back to the office in the morning.  Fingers crossed it all works out for you.


----------



## Tinkerbee (1 September 2010)

Oh how exciting! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Selkie (1 September 2010)

This is so exciting.  Keep us posted


----------



## B_2_B (1 September 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous, just my type of pony!
I love your mum for saying yes 
Lucky you


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Not good!!! Hes being viewed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkles (1 September 2010)

Noooo!

Say you'll have him and pick him up!!! 

Stick him in our field for a week if you want haha!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Noooo!

Say you'll have him and pick him up!!! 

Stick him in our field for a week if you want haha! 

Click to expand...

fab! do you live near london?


----------



## Maisy (1 September 2010)

I'm sure you can find a HHO-er who will be near you!!!

Wouldnt it be a lovely ending!!

(I'm in Cambridgeshire and could squeeze him in for a week or two!)


----------



## Bowen4Horses (1 September 2010)

Maisy said:



			I'm sure you can find a HHO-er who will be near you!!!

Wouldnt it be a lovely ending!!
		
Click to expand...

there will defo be someone on here... defo... quick, ring back, say you'll have him!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

clipcloppop said:



			there will defo be someone on here... defo... quick, ring back, say you'll have him!
		
Click to expand...

I cant do that!  I need permission for my riding school


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Maisy said:



			I'm sure you can find a HHO-er who will be near you!!!

Wouldnt it be a lovely ending!!

(I'm in Cambridgeshire and could squeeze him in for a week or two!)
		
Click to expand...

the tryer is testing him out friday!!! darn!!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (1 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			the tryer is testing him out friday!!! darn!! 

Click to expand...

quit your jibba jabba, that gives you more than a day to get a deposit down on him...


----------



## Maisy (1 September 2010)

....surely you cant go to all that effort and then give up because someone else wants him


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Maisy said:



			....surely you cant go to all that effort and then give up because someone else wants him 

Click to expand...

Never did say was going to give up. Thats MY pony


----------



## Sparkles (1 September 2010)

Well,you dont need to try him...so say you'll pick him up and go for it!  Take a risk 

I'm not by london sadly....but sure there's someone on here who could help you out till you gets sorted? Make a new post for 'london peeps!' Or ring riding school now and ask!!! He seems a nice sort...sure they'll say yes! 

Do it do it do it do it


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Well,you dont need to try him...so say you'll pick him up and go for it!  Take a risk 

I'm not by london sadly....but sure there's someone on here who could help you out till you gets sorted? Or ring riding school now and ask!!! He seems a nice sort...sure they'll say yes! 

Do it do it do it do it
		
Click to expand...

I have, and there ringing me back. This is a start PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Snowysadude (1 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			fab! do you live near london? 

Click to expand...

I do, come stick him here, friend has a field and mine will need a companion soon ! School and field shelter as well as stables and fab hacking!!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (1 September 2010)

Oooo this is so exciting! What a lovely mum you have! 

Hope you do get him. I will be watching for your updates.


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Snowysadude said:



			I do, come stick him here, friend has a field and mine will need a companion soon ! School and field shelter as well as stables and fab hacking!! 

Click to expand...

OH!!!! Sounds great  Do you live near Enfield? :S


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 September 2010)

Good luck getting him, he is a stunner!


----------



## Mogg (1 September 2010)

this is exciting!  i do hope u get him, hes absolutely gorgeous


----------



## stez1234 (1 September 2010)

Any more news yet?? Got quite excited reading this post!!

A xxx


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Not until tomorrow...


----------



## gemin1eye (1 September 2010)

Seriously good luck, he's a stunner, just the sort of horse I would want for myself!


----------



## Booboos (1 September 2010)

jester_ben he looks like a fabulous pony and I can see why you are very, very excited. It is worth mentioning though that it is always worth having a horse vetted before buying and, if this were me, I would also go and ride him beforehand with an experienced person on the ground before parting with a deposit. I appreciate you know him and have ridden him in the past, but sometimes horses can change and 5 is quite young for a horse. I am not trying to put you off, just suggesting you take your time and do all the sensible things before buying him - don't let the seller scare you into a quick sale!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Booboos said:



			jester_ben he looks like a fabulous pony and I can see why you are very, very excited. It is worth mentioning though that it is always worth having a horse vetted before buying and, if this were me, I would also go and ride him beforehand with an experienced person on the ground before parting with a deposit. I appreciate you know him and have ridden him in the past, but sometimes horses can change and 5 is quite young for a horse. I am not trying to put you off, just suggesting you take your time and do all the sensible things before buying him - don't let the seller scare you into a quick sale!
		
Click to expand...

I know but a horse cant really change in 2-3 weeks can he? Ive already sorted out what vetting he is going to get and yes he is 5 but an amazing 5 year old he is. Not one inch like a youngster. But thank you for your concern


----------



## Booboos (1 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			I know but a horse cant really change in 2-3 weeks can he? Ive already sorted out what vetting he is going to get and yes he is 5 but an amazing 5 year old he is. Not one inch like a youngster. But thank you for your concern 

Click to expand...

Sounds like you have it all under control, best of luck!!!!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Booboos said:



			Sounds like you have it all under control, best of luck!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If I do get stuck somewhere, please comment and say "I told you so"


----------



## QueenDee_ (1 September 2010)

Ahhhh! I'm so excited for you! He looks so gorgeous too! I hope you have your happily ever after with him, ill help you take on the person going to view him if you like *pulls out baseball bat* 

Keep us posted!


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

Harley.Soda.Chalks said:



			Ahhhh! I'm so excited for you! He looks so gorgeous too! I hope you have your happily ever after with him, ill help you take on the person going to view him if you like *pulls out baseball bat* 

Keep us posted! 

Click to expand...

FAB  Meet me at my house...12 sharp, if you have a trailer dont forget it! I will bring the maskingtape >


----------



## jester_ben (1 September 2010)

I believe theres only a couple more things on the checklist...

[] speak to riding school about livery
[] pray he hasnt been sold yet
[] buy him


----------



## rotters13 (1 September 2010)

Ooh goodness I'm excited too now! Good luck!


----------



## Allie5 (2 September 2010)

Ooh me too now! Please keep us posted on how you get on!! Best of luck!


----------



## Sparkles (2 September 2010)

News?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kokopelli (2 September 2010)

This is officially my favourite thread  any news?


----------



## starbar (2 September 2010)

Aaaaaahh, jealous....Oooooooh, buy him, quick, now!  I agree with the others who have said just call and say you'll have him.  You've already tried him.


----------



## Cavalier (2 September 2010)

Any more news yet? This thread has me sitting on the edge of my chair. I want to know NOW


----------



## 4leggedfurries (2 September 2010)

Please do tell, the tension and excitement is almost too much to bare.... *has everything crossed for you*


----------



## Bix (2 September 2010)

Come on Jester Ben, don't keep us in suspense too long!


----------



## LauraWheeler (2 September 2010)

I've just seen this and now I realy realy want to know. Did you get him?
He looks and sounds so lovely. I hope you managed to buy him.


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

Sorry PEOPLE!!! The next thing is im heading upto my yard at 1, so next news will be this afternoon  ....


----------



## Booboos (2 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			If I do get stuck somewhere, please comment and say "I told you so" 

Click to expand...

Absolutely not!!!!!  Buying horses is also a risky business, but it sounds like you are being very sensible and I hope it all works out for the two of you! 

Let us know when you have an update!


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

Im sorry bad news, might not be getting him after all. Hiccups with the yard ¬_¬


----------



## Santa Clause (2 September 2010)

is there no where else you coukd keep him ?


----------



## Jane_Lou (2 September 2010)

There must be somewhere else you can keep him - there are yards everywhere in Enfield!


----------



## Mogg (2 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			Im sorry bad news, might not be getting him after all. Hiccups with the yard ¬_¬
		
Click to expand...

noooooo    hiccups as in no room for him? are there any other yards near u?  more details so we can think up solutions!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Feathered (2 September 2010)

Eeeekk, been reading with interest and growing excitement! 
There must be somewhere else by you to keep him. Not the best advice in the world now I know but I had to have my mare and fast so I bought her and then worried about it... tons of livery yards by us so it turned out ok. Not advocating that though!

He is gorgeous but whatever happens will be for the best.


----------



## Luci07 (2 September 2010)

it was years ago that I was in Enfield but there were loads of yards around - Glasgow Stud, Kings Cross? and a private yard we were at before getting into Glasgow Stud?


----------



## Bowen4Horses (2 September 2010)

i think it's florencebassey on here that works at a LOVELY yard in enfield. it might be worth PMing her? fingers crossed for you, this is officially the best thread EVER. x


----------



## neeny5 (2 September 2010)

ohhh i hope you get him 

FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

shove him into gillians or burtonhole or frith manor or the lec
from your pics im guessing you're at trent and that theres not enough room for him... cry and ask if you can keep him at grass until theres a box, scream, steal a horse, set the arenas on fire..

GET THIS HORSEE!!!
please.


----------



## Pebbles (2 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			shove him into gillians or burtonhole or frith manor or the lec
from your pics im guessing you're at trent and that theres not enough room for him... cry and ask if you can keep him at grass until theres a box, scream, steal a horse, set the arenas on fire..

GET THIS HORSEE!!!
please.
		
Click to expand...

Second that!!!  Good Luck


----------



## Flibble (2 September 2010)

I dont know if I can stand the tension!!


----------



## stargirl88 (2 September 2010)

Ahh just read this thread, I hope you get him. There ARE LOADS of livery yards around Enfield! I'm looking near there myself!
I really hope that doesn't prevent you getting him. 
best of luck


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			shove him into gillians or burtonhole or frith manor or the lec
from your pics im guessing you're at trent and that theres not enough room for him... cry and ask if you can keep him at grass until theres a box, scream, steal a horse, set the arenas on fire..

GET THIS HORSEE!!!
please.
		
Click to expand...

AHA! Funn you should mention Gillians....i had a falling out with the yard owner xD And I have come to a decision which I think is the right one. Im not going to buy Samson. I believe he will be too small for me, it wont be fair for him to be sold in a years time. Hes 14.1hh and im 5'9 1/2. The person who contacted me is mostly buying him for her 11 year old nervous daughter. I will be in contact with them most weeks. My heart kills me literally but sensible head on, he'd be used in a school and basically everyone knows the outcome. I think im being sensible (not bad for a 14 year old xD)  

However good news, I have an appointment tomorrow with the yard owner at Trent Park and might trial two horses. Anyone care to watch this space?


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

which horses are you trying?!?!?!

and yes.. gills.. i didn't really get on with the yos daughter myself..
but i was at tpec for 8 years  i'd absolutely LOVE to be a livery there, but, alas, i do not have the money & my pony would not be suitable for working livery 
very good decision... 14.1 is a tad small for you I'd think, even if he would be quite chunky. Also, you don't want to only have 1 or 2 years being able to bsja.. however, this may not be a problem if you don't like jumping.
I love trent park, but also just be careful before you do put a horse on working livery. They do have a large client base with some rather fussy riders, so be aware that they may have to put an inexperienced rider on your horse or use him quite often.
good luck! report back about the two you're trying out! please please pleaseee x


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			which horses are you trying?!?!?!

and yes.. gills.. i didn't really get on with the yos daughter myself..
but i was at tpec for 8 years  i'd absolutely LOVE to be a livery there, but, alas, i do not have the money & my pony would not be suitable for working livery 
very good decision... 14.1 is a tad small for you I'd think, even if he would be quite chunky. Also, you don't want to only have 1 or 2 years being able to bsja.. however, this may not be a problem if you don't like jumping.
I love trent park, but also just be careful before you do put a horse on working livery. They do have a large client base with some rather fussy riders, so be aware that they may have to put an inexperienced rider on your horse or use him quite often.
good luck! report back about the two you're trying out! please please pleaseee x
		
Click to expand...

OHH!!! I might know you!!! (Who are you? XD) and full loan all the way, cheapest livery there, and i know what they do work wise with the horses :/ but its a chance im taking, and will do  x


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

My names Julia.. you probably don't know me! I was in the original supercrew people as A* and rode in adult A lessons, was constantly on pony weeks?! I'm 15 (nearly 16) so not too much older than you...
I heard somebody talking about loaning Tonto last year but I didn't know if they actually loaned! Omg i soo could have done that.. 
So which horsies are you trying?
x


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			My names Julia.. you probably don't know me! I was in the original supercrew people as A* and rode in adult A lessons, was constantly on pony weeks?! I'm 15 (nearly 16) so not too much older than you...
I heard somebody talking about loaning Tonto last year but I didn't know if they actually loaned! Omg i soo could have done that.. 
So which horsies are you trying?
x
		
Click to expand...

Oh darn, im sorry i dont know, your name rings a bell though :S no!!! but tonto was brought back to trent, and at the moment, im not sure, you'll jut have to see


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

It's okay  i don't know you either 
i'm really excited for you.. idk why  will this be your first?
if its someone really amazing ill be so so so so so so so so so so jealous.. like boysie or brodie or noah or jim or something...
 x


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			It's okay  i don't know you either 
i'm really excited for you.. idk why  will this be your first?
if its someone really amazing ill be so so so so so so so so so so jealous.. like boysie or brodie or noah or jim or something...
 x
		
Click to expand...

jim and noah are owned


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

Well.. their owners might suddenly decide they want to loan them to you?!
Oh or Charm.. if you get charm i will cry and steal him and you'll never see him again...
I bet someones bought him too.
I would have, anyway, if i'd stuck around 
x


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			Well.. their owners might suddenly decide they want to loan them to you?!
Oh or Charm.. if you get charm i will cry and steal him and you'll never see him again...
I bet someones bought him too.
I would have, anyway, if i'd stuck around 
x
		
Click to expand...

Good, im not a big fan of charm xD why did you stick around?


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

I didn't feel like I was learning much anymore  I was a bit bored in the lessons, really, and I found it hard to do anything with so many people in the school.
Anddd if I'd stayed there I wouldn't have been given the chance to share one of the best ponies in the world 
It's also quite expensive and I was sick of rude instructors. (Some of them are great, it was just a few that really got on my nerves!)
I do miss it, though. I may pop back for a few lessons on a nice, sane type of horse instead of my wonderful nightmare 

I cannot believe you don't like Charm :O he is amaaazingg
good luck with whoever you get.. maybe it'll be buffy xDD

Now I'll stop hijacking your thread


----------



## martyfisch (2 September 2010)

Charm's been sold on now, as has Bellamy, and Tonto was taken to Woodhurst for a while as his owner wanted to spend more time with him, however, he was brought back and is currently loaned by Trent. I've been there 11 years so am more likely to know you; I owned Dooley and later Jack, currently own Tori, was in SC from its second year onwards. Have I met you before?


----------



## rebchico (2 September 2010)

ah i remember you... I've ridden Tori & Dooley 
Trying to remember your name... you've got brown curly hair, haven't you?
Can't believe Charm & Bellamy have gone! :O
This is like a mini trent park reunion except we don't actually know who each other are...
I was very close to buying Fen at one point?
Do you remember Sophia (Lucy Locket) and Sarah Jane (Pepper)? I was friends with them for a while, then left for 2 years before returning. 
I definitely know who you, martyfisch, are.. but cannot remember your name 

Anyway jester_ben, good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## martyfisch (2 September 2010)

Yes, can't forget little Pepper and I have Sophia added on Facebook  and hair's defo got some curls but it's not brown anymore  and yeah, couldn't believe it myself, but sadly true  almost happy for old Bells though, he deserves retirement.


----------



## jester_ben (2 September 2010)

Im guessing tomorrow is take two?


----------



## jester_ben (3 September 2010)

Nervous day today :S But tbh, only have two big question on my mind, who will Samson go to? And who will I end up with?


----------



## minkymoo (3 September 2010)

I thought you might like to know that Bellamy is at my yard! He has settled in very well and he is enjoying his new life! His new owner adores him and he is pretty spoilt!


----------



## rebchico (3 September 2010)

aw bellamy! Glad to hear it, marianne 
Come on then, jester_ben! Out with it; who were the victims? ;D


----------



## jester_ben (3 September 2010)

No victims  But i need help on my wish list :S


----------



## rebchico (3 September 2010)

do you get to write a whole wish list?!
like of who you'd want?!
that is amazing.

i may not be of much help as my faves are prob owned or sold by now


----------



## martyfisch (4 September 2010)

Thank God he's landed a good home, you better take care of him  he's one of the sweetest lads I've ever come across


----------



## jester_ben (4 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			do you get to write a whole wish list?!
like of who you'd want?!
that is amazing.

i may not be of much help as my faves are prob owned or sold by now 

Click to expand...

LOL yep xD


----------



## jester_ben (4 September 2010)

martyfisch said:



			Thank God he's landed a good home, you better take care of him  he's one of the sweetest lads I've ever come across 

Click to expand...

I didnt get him? :S


----------



## rebchico (4 September 2010)

jester_ben said:



			I didnt get him? :S
		
Click to expand...

I think she was talking about bellamy 

arr come on, get a horse already so i can see which one it is and come to tpec and steal him/her!!!


----------



## jester_ben (4 September 2010)

rebchico said:



			I think she was talking about bellamy 

arr come on, get a horse already so i can see which one it is and come to tpec and steal him/her!!!
		
Click to expand...

i'd like to see you try :3


----------



## SpockkyBoy (27 September 2010)

Thread old I know, But I used to be at Trent Park! 10 years or so untill I went to College/uni.

Another Super Crew Old member! I also owned a pony called Spock the only appaloosa there- Stabled on Orchard (Opposite Bellamy), then Jump Yard (by the tack room) and then Top 10 (next to Regal and snowman). Also worked there Summer of '07. Good friends with Martyfisch too


----------



## jester_ben (27 September 2010)

SpockkyBoy said:



			Thread old I know, But I used to be at Trent Park! 10 years or so untill I went to College/uni.

Another Super Crew Old member! I also owned a pony called Spock the only appaloosa there- Stabled on Orchard (Opposite Bellamy), then Jump Yard (by the tack room) and then Top 10 (next to Regal and snowman). Also worked there Summer of '07. Good friends with Martyfisch too 

Click to expand...

Aha I know you! Your Celina arent you?


----------



## SpockkyBoy (29 September 2010)

Damnit, you know me, better still you spelled my name correctly! small world!


----------



## Shysmum (29 September 2010)

:d buy buy buy buy buy buy !!!!!!!!:d


----------



## jester_ben (29 September 2010)

SpockkyBoy said:



			Damnit, you know me, better still you spelled my name correctly! small world!
		
Click to expand...

(Lol!) I know you from Trent anywho


----------

